# Turkey vultures in our huge poplar tree this morning....Halloween treat. :)



## Paco Dennis (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 24, 2021)

What is the collective noun for vultures?


Vultures circling overhead, riding thermals as they search for carcasses are called a '*kettle*'. A group of vultures perched in a tree, meanwhile, are called a 'committee', a 'venue' or even a 'volt'.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> What is the collective noun for vultures?
> 
> 
> Vultures circling overhead, riding thermals as they search for carcasses are called a '*kettle*'. A group of vultures perched in a tree, meanwhile, are called a 'committee', a 'venue' or even a 'volt'.


Who thinks these things up?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Who thinks these things up?



Don't know really, but I've always found the naming of 'animal collectives' interesting...

*a 'murder' of crows
* a 'gaggle' of geese on the ground - a 'skein* of geese in the air...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 24, 2021)

Yesterday evening Misa was feeding the goats and yelled "They are coming back!" So I rushed out with her cell phone and got some pics of them soaring right overhead.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm familiar with some of the bird group names but I didn't know they were different when flying!!!


----------



## Don M. (Oct 24, 2021)

We always have a few vultures circling overhead in our forest.  I sometimes find the remains of a deer that they have feasted on.  It's kind of neat to watch them "floating" around in the sky.  Sometimes, in the early morning, we see several roosting in trees near the house, before they begin their daily search. 

In recent days, we've had several large flocks of Canadian Geese flying overhead, and squawking loudly, as they make their annual migration to the South.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 24, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Sometimes, in the early morning, we see several roosting in trees near the house, before they begin their daily search.



   just proving that everything in nature has a job to do...


----------



## jujube (Oct 24, 2021)

Occasionally I'll see a bunch of them perched on a roof.  It's kind of creepy looking.....big black birds just sitting there like they're *waiting* for something <cue ominous music>....


----------



## Ceege (Oct 24, 2021)

jujube said:


> Occasionally I'll see a bunch of them perched on a roof.  It's kind of creepy looking.....big black birds just sitting there like they're *waiting* for something <cue ominous music>....


I would sure hope they weren't waiting for me. 

Every time I see a lot of birds perching together, I remember that old Alfred Hitchcock movie, "Birds".
Bird Attack 



 via @YouTube


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 24, 2021)

We have vultures in New Jersey also. Some are a very common sight eating at our restaurant buffets.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 25, 2021)

This is a true story. A friend of mine was invited to his friend's house for Thanksgiving dinner. The host was so thrilled because he'd shot his own turkey that year. My friend arrived, and realized that the guy had shot a turkey vulture. My friend ate it anyway, to be polite. 

I am not that friend -- there is no way I would eat a turkey vulture for any reason.


----------

